# IAP Membership Card Design Voting



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

It's time to vote for the design that will eventually adorn our much anticipated IAP Membership Cards. We have 11 designs to choose from. As you look through the selections keep a few things in mind. First, no membership information will appear on the front of the card. All membership information will appear on the back of the card. Some of the designs show membership information on the front. If one of those designs are chosen they will be altered in such a way as to maintain as much of the original design as possible while removing the membership information from the front. Second, I did the best I could with the images I received. Some were sent to me in formats different than I am able to easily work with. Therefore, spme of the images might be somewhat distorted or small complared to others.


The creator of the winning design receives absolutley nothing other than the warm and fuzzy feeling of knowing that people areound the globe are proudly carrying an IAP membership card bearing an image that they designed.


Discussion is encouraged. Try to plea the case as to why one design is superior to another. That's right, trash talk is encouraged however don't forget that this is all in fun. Don't be malicious in your comments. To make it more interesting I will not hide the vote count so you can cheer your favorite on or attempt to lift up the underdog.


Voting will remain open for 7 days.


#!






#2





#3
WITHDRAWN

#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 10, 2019)

#10


----------



## Timber Ripper (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like 7 and 9 are the same entry in different sizes


----------



## Curly (Mar 10, 2019)

Aren't 7 and 9 the same?

Slow again.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

Timber Ripper said:


> Looks like 7 and 9 are the same entry in different sizes




Yes it does.  Let me check into that.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

Curly said:


> Aren't 7 and 9 the same?
> 
> Slow again.



Yes they are! Just pick which one you like best. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> Timber Ripper said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 7 and 9 are the same entry in different sizes
> ...



#7 is easier to read!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

I think it is right now.  Any more mistakes??


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

It's not alright. You have moved it to the bottom as a thumbnail without a #


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2019)

Is #7 the one on the bottom which is a thumbnail??


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 10, 2019)

I vote for the thumbnail. Not sure what # it is


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

EBorraga said:


> I vote for the thumbnail. Not sure what # it is



How you dod dat?? :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

#7 is sitting proudly between #6 & #8. Per the isntructional video, The Thumbnails are suppose to go away once the thread is posted. All the others did, that one didn't.  I am now past the time where I can edit the post so you''ll just have to live with it.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 10, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for the thumbnail. Not sure what # it is
> ...



Havent voted yet. Hoping someone tells me what # the thumbnail is so i can vote for it


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 10, 2019)

Voting results are visible. You may wish to alter unless you want the results showing.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 10, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> #7 is sitting proudly between #6 & #8. Per the isntructional video, The Thumbnails are suppose to go away once the thread is posted. All the others did, that one didn't.  I am now past the time where I can edit the post so you''ll just have to live with it.


I see where it says #7 but no pic. On bottom of thread there is 1 thumnail pic. I'll assume thats #7 and vote for it


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

Number 7 shows up on my screen.  Is it not showing on anyone elses?


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Voting results are visible. You may wish to alter unless you want the results showing.




Yes, keeping them visable.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> Number 7 shows up on my screen.  Is it not showing on anyone elses?



Still a thumbnail on my screen.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 10, 2019)

The number 9 that is now showing was not there when I voted. But it would have been a toss up and I would still be deciding! :wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

leehljp said:


> The number 9 that is now showing was not there when I voted. But it would have been a toss up and I would still be deciding! :wink:






Sorry about that.  It's rare to have a poll put up on the IAP that doesn't  start with glitches?  At least for me anyway.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

mbroberg said:


> Number 7 shows up on my screen. Is it not showing on anyone elses?




 I'll summons Jeff to fix it.  Until then, the thumbnail is #7.


----------



## RangeRat (Mar 10, 2019)

I didn’t see #9 posted when I voted either. Definitely would have given it more consideration had it been there. I like and voted for #10, but I like that #9 has both ballpoint and fountain pen represented.


----------



## jeff (Mar 10, 2019)

I think I have this cleaned up properly. Mike, look ok?


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks OK to me Jeff.  Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy63 (Mar 10, 2019)

#7 is the one I like


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 10, 2019)

10 has the year established.  I like that and didn't see it on any of the others.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll bet #10 is feeling that Warm and Fuzzy you mentioned Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 10, 2019)

10 is nice and I like the date but it only shows fountain pen nibs, not a mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Talltim (Mar 10, 2019)

I like 11. Simple and straight forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## leehljp (Mar 11, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> 10 is nice and I like the date but* it only shows fountain pen nibs, not a mix.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



That was my thoughts too.

I like the design overall but it does need to show both types of pens.

It might be overcrowding but if I like that a couple of others have "Penturners.org" for the web site. A card should have the web site on it, IMHO.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2019)

Don't forget...minor adjustments can be made.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 11, 2019)

I voted for #7 but would love to have seen the start up date on it. I think if # 10 had some rollerball pens or ballpoint pens would have made a difference because it reminds me too much of that other pen forum The Fountain Pen Network. :frown::frown:


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 11, 2019)

I personally like the Member Since part....


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 11, 2019)

edicehouse said:


> I personally like the Member Since part....



I think that it is a nice touch to have the EST. 2004 on the card.  Shows that this has been around awhile.

Hard choice to pick just one.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 11, 2019)

The member since thing does make more work for printing/prepping also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 11, 2019)

Let me remind everyone that personalized member information such as Full name, IAP Name, Member number, Member since, etc will be printed on a vinyl label that will be adhered to the back of the card.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 11, 2019)

Also, minor changes, such as "Established 2004" can be added to the winning design if that is what the majority of the membership wants.  All it would necessitate is another vote once the winning design is selected.


----------



## moke (Mar 11, 2019)

Mike, Thanks for championing this.
It will be a nice addition for members of this site!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't forget to vote!!


----------



## DB in VT (Mar 13, 2019)

I like #10 but a full bleed card, as designed, will not always print with the narrow outside border even all the way around.  With that in mind, I'll choose #9.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 14, 2019)

Just a couple of days left!!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 16, 2019)

One day left to vote.  Our leader is.........


----------



## MPVic (Mar 16, 2019)

I voted for #10 but wish the watermark background included ball point pens as well.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 16, 2019)

MPVic said:


> I voted for #10 but wish the watermark background included ball point pens as well.



Michael, Would he be willing to change this to ball point/rollerball alternating with fountain pens?


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 17, 2019)

leehljp said:


> MPVic said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for #10 but wish the watermark background included ball point pens as well.
> ...




We'll see




Closes at 3:55pm today


----------



## corks58 (Mar 17, 2019)

#10


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 17, 2019)

The people have spoken. Number 10 is the favorite although many, if not most of you would llike to see a ballpoint and/or rollerball incorporated into the background instead of just fountain pens. The winning design was submitted by Terredax. I'll contact him and see if the background can be changed (or he can just let us know here).


The creators of the remaining designs are:


#1 Gimpy
#2 mbroberg
#4 Dalecamino
#5 Dalecamino
#6 Terredax
#7 Dalecamino
#8 Jimm1
#9 Terredax
#10 Terredax
#11 RandyWA


We are well on our way folks. I'll keep you posted as to the progress.  Again, Thank You for participating with either a design, a vote or both!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulations to Terredax! Thank you to all who voted for #7 :biggrin:

This was fun!


----------



## Terredax (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulations to the other contestants. Some tough competition.

Thanks to the voters!

I've set up a poll for the modifications that were requested.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/iap-membership-card-modifications-159164/

I did two variations, pick your favorite.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2019)

Well this could be just in time. A new site and new membership card. I thought #7 would have gotten more votes. It had mine. I knew we could get this done. Nice designs by all. Thanks Mike.


----------



## skypilot444 (Mar 21, 2019)

Number 9


----------

